# 2014 Cruze 1.4L Turbo CEL P0106, P1101



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

You have a mass airflow sensor freaking out......did you forget to reattach the wire?

Rob


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Could be the valve cover. Usually throws a P0171 as well. Is the valve at the top right of the VC hissing?


----------



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

Or you disconnected the wire at the air temperature sensor on the air box with the battery connected. Either a sensor has not been reconnected, or it's running under a default value that doesn't make sense. Try pulling battery negative for a few minutes.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Try this thread first. I guarantee you that you have a bad valve cover, and may also have a bad intake manifold. The stumbling and rough idle is because you're running lean from sucking in unmetered air. Should be under warranty though if you have under 100k miles. 

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/34-g...4-pcv-valve-cover-intake-manifold-issues.html


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

BrownHP800 said:


> Ok, so I took my belt off to check the water pump and found out it is bad. Put it all back together only to find out I have 2 codes.
> 
> P0106 and P1101
> 
> ...


Hello BrownHP800,

We're sorry to hear you and wife are having a difficult time with your Traverse. Please keep us in the loop regarding your dealer visit. We're available via direct message and would be happy to help if needed.

Thanks!

Jasmine 
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## BrownHP800 (Feb 2, 2015)

jblackburn said:


> Could be the valve cover. Usually throws a P0171 as well. Is the valve at the top right of the VC hissing?


Thanks for the tip. Sure enough, hissing from the valve cover. The round area at the top for anyone who wants to know exactly where. (See Pic)








Just for comparison, my son also has a Cruze so I had his running and other than the injectors clicking, his is quiet where mine makes a hiss, you can actually feel it when you put your finger over it.

I guess in a way I am lucky that the water pump and this went out at the same time. I can at least kill 2 birds with 1 stone at the dealer tomorrow. I am just under 50k so warranty is still good for powertrain.


----------



## WasACruzeFan (Nov 2, 2019)

Hey all. Considering I'll be doing this on my own. How much of a pain is it to replace the intake and the valve cover? I've got a 2014 Cruze 1.4L, and it's throwing the P0106, P0171, and P1101 codes. It's hissing air and rough idle. My warranty ran out in September. Just replaced the alternator, tensioner, and belt. I can already see this car is going to be a money milker.


----------



## CruzeOnBy (7 mo ago)

WasACruzeFan said:


> Hey all. Considering I'll be doing this on my own. How much of a pain is it to replace the intake and the valve cover? I've got a 2014 Cruze 1.4L, and it's throwing the P0106, P0171, and P1101 codes. It's hissing air and rough idle. My warranty ran out in September. Just replaced the alternator, tensioner, and belt. I can already see this car is going to be a money milker.


Hello! I'm running into the same problem w my 2014 Chevy cruze. I got all the same error codes you mentioned && wondering if you ever figured out how much of a pain / work it was?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

CruzeOnBy said:


> Hello! I'm running into the same problem w my 2014 Chevy cruze. I got all the same error codes you mentioned && wondering if you ever figured out how much of a pain / work it was?


Valve cover


----------

